# Stinky breath



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chloe has stinky breath! i'm very annoyed at this because she has perfectly clean teeth owing to the fact that she has a bone twice a week, a piece of duck jerky every day and bully sticks available constantly. She is on a mix of ZiwiPeak and raw so it shouldn't be from her diet either. What could be causing her to have bad breath? Axle's doesn't smell at all BTW...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How old is she? If she is still losing puppy teeth, that is the cause. As the puppy teeth loosen, they start to stink. Once all the baby teeth are out, her mouth should freshen right up.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Besides the teething, are you sure she's not eating poop when you're away?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She turns 6 months on Wednesday and as far as I can see she hasn't lost any teeth yet so that could be it. 

I've never seen her eat poop and there is always poop there when I get home so I don't think it's that (I hope not coz she licks my face a LOT!)


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

How weird, I thought they lost their teeth by 6 months or thereabouts. That is why the Vets have all told me to wait for desexing on my x 3 so they've all lost the teeth they're going to, so those that aren't coming out can be removed under the same anaesthetic to save having to go under twice.

Various vets have also said I should wiggle them out like kids do with theirs but I doubt I'll be doing that.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Axle only just started losing his and he is 8 months this week. He has lost his top ones but he has 4 bottom canines still and a few doubled up of the tiny little teeth at the front. I probably could have wobbled out his top Canines but I just gave him some bully sticks and they were gone within an day or 2 of first becomming loose.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Pico is our first small dog. I was mystified as to why he still had bad breath after a dental cleaning. The vet told me that many small dogs have bad breath from their stomach acid and that feeding frequent small meals helps. This isnt practical for me so I do all the things you do plus use a fresh breath water additive and it REALLY helps!


----------



## Dexiehuahua (Feb 19, 2012)

Have you had her anal glands checked? I know that's the only time my chis breath stinks..


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What variety of ZP do you feed? Mine eat Stella and Chewys, normally just the "super beef" kind but sometimes when theyre out of it I buy the surf n turf. For whatever reason Reese has RANCID breath on any fishy formulas, always goes away when he's back on the beef. 
I second anal glands too!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Reese has RANCID breath on any fishy formulas


She's on venison and fish actually, and she has had raw salmon for her dinner the last couple of days too so it could be that. I've bought a 5kg bag so she's going to be on it for a while!

I doubt it's anal glands. They were checked about 2 months ago and were fine and she has been on ZP since then which is very good at minimizing them as it gives them such small firm poop.


----------

